# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  How much to fully install gas ducted heating?

## drewy

Hi all. Wanting to install gas ducted heating to 5 ceiling outlets in our home.  What is a reasonable cost for full installation and supply and what brand do you recommend?  I'm in Melbourne Eastern area. 
Thanks all.

----------


## Terrian

> Hi all. Wanting to install gas ducted heating to 5 ceiling outlets in our home.  What is a reasonable cost for full installation and supply and what brand do you recommend?  I'm in Melbourne Eastern area. 
> Thanks all.

  
we had a Brivis 5 star installed last year, all under floor though, 9 points, $4,500 I think it was, included taking out and removing the old system 
We bought from Fairbairns , they are in Haethmont, quite happy with the service, install & price.

----------


## PVS

Hi there, 
We also just installed a Brivis 5 star ducted heating system (under floor) to 8 points, including one in an extended area where they had do chisel through some bricks to get to. We paid $4,400, but if we wanted the same system in the ceiling it would have only cost around $3,700. 
I haven't used it yet though!

----------


## Smurf

I don't have the details, but there was an advertisement here in Hobart to install gas ducted heating throughout the house for $3500 all up. The gas company will do the connection free of charge as part of that deal (the vast majority of homes in Tas are not presently connected to gas so most purchasers of the system would need the new connection).

----------


## PVS

Smurf that price sounds about right for ducted gas heating via ceiling, underfloor is more expensive  :Smilie:

----------


## Smurf

> Smurf that price sounds about right for ducted gas heating via ceiling, underfloor is more expensive

  Just wondering why the price difference ceiling versus underfloor? And does that still apply if the underfloor area is very easily accessible?

----------


## charli

drewy we used maroondah heating and cooling and we could not have been happier with their service.

----------


## PVS

Smurf I am not sure about the price difference, but I have a feeling it's not to do so much with accessibility because I have had quotes over the phone and all under floor quotes were higher, and they didn't ask anything about accessibility.

----------

